# center console wrapped?



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Can this be wrapped in vinyl? There is alot of crazy curves and contours. Im hoping someone that does interior can shine some light.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

too many curves in a small area is hard to wrap, all that though you would prolly have to do 3 peices and stiched together. or 2 peice it and just stick around the radio area


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> too many curves in a small area is hard to wrap, all that though you would prolly have to do 3 peices and stiched together. or 2 peice it and just stick around the radio area


I wanted it sewn together, can it be done


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

depends whos doing it, it wont be easy but it is doable


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

vinyl is plastic... It can be done


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2. Use perforated vinyl and a heat gun.


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ive seen harder things wrapped . So definitely


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

blackberry913 said:


> Ive seen harder things wrapped . So definitely


Interior guy said he can do it. Hes charging 5 bills to do. Seems like alot of money, but if he can do it right I dont mind. With the material, labor,stereo and speakers, I got damn near 1200 into fucking console already. I still havent even got the metal trim plates made yet.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

That's $50 in supplies and a couple hours if you use the perforated vinyl.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's $50 in supplies and a couple hours if you use the perforated vinyl.


Yea but I want it to match the covered dash.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

end result


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 912618
> 
> end result
> View attachment 912642



:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup:


Glad to see that someone likes it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Just seen this yeah its nice


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

weres piks of it installed with seats


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 912618
> 
> end result
> View attachment 912642


:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

shystie69 said:


> weres piks of it installed with seats


Yea I need to put the seats in. I just have some more wiring work and its so much easier with the seats out.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> Yea I need to put the seats in. I just have some more wiring work and its so much easier with the seats out.


Keep us posted when is put together


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 912618
> 
> end result
> View attachment 912642


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Looking good didn't now you tore your car down to do again saw your car years ago at manteca carshow before they shut down waterslides


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Looking good didn't now you tore your car down to do again saw your car years ago at manteca carshow before they shut down waterslides


I remember that show, that was the really the good old days. Im not doing a full rebuild. Im just doing a few things to it here and there. Im going to repaint it the same color, since I chipped it pretty bad. Its just alot harder finding time and cash, not like when I was younger with no responsibilitys.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

divine69impala said:


> I remember that show, that was the really the good old days. Im not doing a full rebuild. Im just doing a few things to it here and there. Im going to repaint it the same color, since I chipped it pretty bad. Its just alot harder finding time and cash, not like when I was younger with no responsibilitys.


I hear you im pretty much doing the same.


----------

